# How will these gas prices affect your hunting ?



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

If these prices continue we could be close to $3.00 a gallon by hunting season. Will you make less trips? Truck pool? Stay home? Does not matter?


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

we have a party of 3 that always hunts together , we will be making sure we ALL go this year and Hunt SMARTER know were we are going and what we are doing. Probably making the trips longer stays and less times out. Then for the weekly itches (deep Breath) hunting closer to Fargo for birds, the only reason I say this is Myself and my party have the run of 100,000 acres and dont have to worrry about anybody but us. So this will be a change for me and my party because of the gas $.

Oh didnt the feds pass a energy bill??????? uke:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Saw it coming so I have been living pretty lean to have some extra $$$ in the bank but I think there still may be a few days when I won't just drive around to find birds for a morning hunt. These gas prices need to lower fast but I don't see it happening.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

$2.69/gallon here in Devils Lake.

I will make some changes, but it won't effect my how much I hunt. For sone of the pheasant or grouse hunts, I will use my car instead of the truck. I did this last year and it worked fine. You end up doing a bit more walking to get into certain places, but I figured I need the exercise anyway.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im still going no matter what!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I cant see myself scouting as much as I used too.Fewer hunts,hunting closer to home,and sleeping in the pickup overnight rather than driving home then driving back in the morning.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Jeez guys:

It just might have an impact on your NR freelance hunters out there. Up here in N. Wisc. we've got 1 million acres of public land to deer hunt, in my county alone, and I expect gas $$ will make a difference this season, even with our our recent CWD scare downstate, and I'm not even talking about ducks or upland. 
I suspect in No Dak some first time NR's who would have to drive around to seek permission on private land, might be intimidated and change their ideas about coming out there, as they are not used to coming "blind" into a hunting area, particularly if they're driving from a long distance. You might see an increase in G/O usage. It might also put more pressure on your public lands. Might be interesting to see the post season statistics on all that. In any event, I won't be coming out there this season, but not for the gas $$ issue. 
You have all my continued support for your efforts in keeping free lance hunting alive.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

It will and already has affected my hunting plans this season. Unfortunately with the gas prices the way they are, it has priced my fall North Dakota trip right out of my budget. It is not just the gas prices, but that was the deal breaker on top of the hotel costs, money for shells, food and supplies for the week, etc, it is just too much for me this year. We put new windows and a new roof on my house this summer, so the budget is a bit tight.

Around home, it will not affect me as much, as I usually hunt with my dad or another partner to split gas costs with, so I will probably be making as many trips as normal, which usually is only about 7-8 days a fall anyway for duck hunting.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Im still going no matter what!


Same here, just acquired a Ford Festiva for scouting. 40 miles to the gallon and the shotgun fits between the seat.!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm going no matter what. 
I guess I'll skip the pugsley and pop and candy bar and...?? at the gas station. 
Also being smarter on my scouting runs will help. No more running 30 miles out of my way to "check out another spot" with 45 minutes of daylight left.
Either that or just stick to bowhunting in my backyard, the four wheeler doesn't use much gas!!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I dont think the gas prices will change the hunting pressure much. The guys that come here will throw another 100 bucks in the kitty and come any way. I think it will affect resident and nonresidents about equally. If you pack one more guy in a suburban the price comes out about the same. I will be spending a lot more on gas. I live in south central N Dak and I will be traveling a lot more. I believe that with zone buster and the exposure that ND has had the pressure in my area will increase. I will hunt s central for the first 2 weekends then I am going far north to avoid the duck boat parade. I am afraid that the ducks will be burned out in my area quickly. Hope Im wrong. Next year I will be going for a nonresident lisence in the South Dakota lottery. The shoe will be on the other foot. I will find out what it is to be a nr.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Old H.
I'm sorry to have to tell you....All the guys that I know from the MN lakes area that hunt ND are really excited about the zone buster licenses. MANY have huntng cabins in the towns down there and are buying the more expensive licenses. I think that the area is going to be burned out in a week. Now instead of the NRs hunting the area 5 days straight with out resting anything it'll be a non stop barage for 10 days or more.

Interesting note...I was watching a show on Sask hunting this weekend and the guide told the hunters that the reason the shooting was so good was because the field had been RESTED for 4 days with no shooting. Interesting....Hope small town america is ready for the all the addtional income they will get for......two weeks.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I live in West Fargo and go deer hunting north of Minot (600 miles round trip); this has become an annual event with relatives (my wife's family) and friends. This is just as important (if not more important) to our family as celebrating Christmas. We really don't want to think about switching to units that are closer to home, hunting an unfamiliar area and have lack of land access.

Normally we make 2 or 3 trips up there to fill tags, this year plan on having my sons drive an economy car up there and back between weekends. Instead of me driving our full size pickup back and forth, and just leave the pickup up there.

We are still contemplating partridge, grouse and pheasant..........


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> I'm going no matter what.
> I guess I'll skip the pugsley and pop and candy bar and...?? at the gas station.


oh man those pugsleys are so good i dont know if i would go as far as skipping one of those!! i think that we should all take turns flying with the aerospace kids from UND. I think they need the extra company . maybe save on some money that way :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

4Curl

Be careful driving that Ford, great mileage yes, but when cold outside the accelerator can stick. Had it happen many moons ago, just make sure you stop by a snow bank so you can put out the fire. oke:

I was lucky.

The price of Gas is out of hand, I am a Republican, but am beginning to hate Bush. This is definitely going to reduce my trips to western ND and maybe even eliminate!


----------



## huntinmo (Jun 24, 2004)

It will hurt a lot, but instead of one trip to ND, I will probably have to plan for at least two, can't wait to get into those empty fields with noone else around! :beer:


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

I won't be going as much. I will get one weekend of deer season, and it will definately cut my number of trips ice fishing up on Audubon.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

If I can get away, I will come for my 16th year. It just depends on my children, EX-wife, and if I can find places to stay while out there this time.

But on a sour note, Regular Unleaded Gas just went from $2.549 to $2.759 here in Springfield, IL!!! :******: :******: :******:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

A slight hijack...

With the level of industrial and economic development occurring in India, China, et al, I don't see oil prices dropping a whole lot in the long term. Even if we curb our demand slightly, demand will only continue to rise globally.

So, for about the last 3-4 years we've heard hydrogen fuel cell technology is the single best long-term prospect to reducing our dependence on foreign oil, but it's out about 20 years. I still keep hearing a reference to 20 years, so we must not be making much progress, yet.

I lean right when it comes to governmental fiscal issues, but if fuel cells are truly our brightest hope, why shouldn't accept (or even demand - regardless of any "no new taxes" pledges) something on the order of a 1/10th of 1% income tax "surcharge" dedicated to fuel cell research that would shave 5-7 years off the R&D process? Sure there'd be some pork and mismanagement of those funds, but if 80% got to the right place, and it accelerated a cure to this hemorrhaging, it would be worth it, many times over.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

No changes for me...I will continue to let Field Hunter scout for me, I'm good with that!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I am definitely going to agree with Dan on this. We need more research on either electric or hydrogen.

I find it interesting that Volkswagen has had a turbo diesel engine that gets 40-55 miles to the gallon since 1977 and yet we still haven't seen that in our modern day vehicles (except volkswagen). It seems that we have to go hybrid or strictly eletric to get that kind of gas mileage.

No Pugsley sandwiches for me either.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

But there so good


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm sure i'll get out as little as usual, probably less. 2nd son (third child) was born 11 days ago  .

Gas prices aren't to blame for my lack of hunting. It's the day care bill and the time issue for me. Although i agree, something has to be done. And it starts with the consumers. Nothing will be done until we find a way to use less and damage the market for gouging consumers. Until that happens, I seriously doubt we can look towards anything under $2.25/gallon. Earlier this year i though about $1.80-1.90 was a good stabalizing mark, but the consumption is still high and it's business as usual for most of america.....but we'll still complain about it.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Congrats Fishook, and I know exactly what you mean about not being able to get out as much as you would like due to family first. I just figure those are the breaks. I look forward to the day when my son is old enough to go with, rather than me going without him or just staying home altogether.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

There is alot of political hi-jinx going on with gas. How come some non-industry smart guys can tinker with their own vehicles yet the auto manufactures claim it can't be done? I'll settle for 100 MPG...I don't need 250

http://www.cnn.com/2005/TECH/08/15/hybr ... index.html

Benelli


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Now that is a smart article. I can see that really easily. People dont like the idea of straight electric because it takes away there flexibility. But having electiric with auto recharge in the form of the hybrid is really smart.

I have been thinking about hybrid for a while now. Maybe one of those Escapes??? Be a big transition from my suburban though.

This $2.72 in Jamestown today is going to hurt me this fall. May be as well that I wont have as much time with a new job, but I know I will be coordinating the scouting more, hunting in groups, and hunting pheasants more.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That would be a good little scouting car, 250mpg!!  I should have bought a bigger trailer to fit the hybrid in back for scouting runs!!!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I may have spoken too soon. At 3.00/gal it will change my plans. I may stay in s central and shoot the last spooner.


----------



## elkwisperer (Aug 17, 2005)

do you think I could strap an elk to my motorcycle? then it wouldn't cost much gas

:beer: after too much uke:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Well, I parked my pickup last night and now am driving the car we "have/had" for sale to try and save a few bucks. My intentions are to drive it to work possibly all winter, not sure how long this will last? I don't like sitting so close to the road...........


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

scooters is a solution


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya, I just might have to trade my truck in straight up for that bad boy.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Chris you could get 80 miles per gallon on that hog.

My roommate thinks that gas prices are so high because auto companies are in cahoots with oil companies. He says that they are trying to build up a base of people who really want hybrid/electrics and then they will really start pushing sales of them. It makes sense, but holy conspiracy theory, batman.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

deacon said:


> 4Curl
> 
> The price of Gas is out of hand, I am a Republican, but am beginning to hate Bush. This is definitely going to reduce my trips to western ND and maybe even eliminate!


 I'd like to know what you think the president can do about price of gas. Do you think he can wave a magic wand and make the gas price's drop. If we stop buying the high price ****. the price will drop. Supply and demand. Thats it in a nut shell. I don't like the damn prices any more than the next guy. But I know our president has nothing to do about the price that the oil companys charge. I bet your the kind of guy that will go in to a gas station and rip up the poor girl behind the counter about the cost like she sets the prices.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What will be interesting is how it affects the small towns. I thought that a drought would dry up some of this leasing, but the gas prices may take affect first. I think the amount of leased land will curtail many instate hunters, while the high gas prices will eliminate many nonresident hunters. The combination is going to be tough on the small towns. Watch what happens this fall. The only one they have control of us the amount of posting and leasing. If they don't do anything they might as well roll up main street.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

This was on yahoo 2 days ago.

http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20050815/ap_on_bi_ge/gas_prices



> On an inflation-adjusted basis, oil futures would need to exceed $90 a barrel, and retail gasoline prices about $3 a gallon, in order to match the all-time highs set about 25 years ago. And in the past 30 years, the economy has become about twice as efficient energy-wise due to conservation efforts, improvements in technology and the shrinking of the manufacturing sector, among other factors.


A couple people in my family were discussing this tonight. My grandpa brought up something interesting. If crude oil prices are up so much, causing the gas prices to hit a record high, then why haven't motor oil prices went up at all? Another thing said was, if prices for crude oil are so high then wouldn't it cost the gas companies..ie mobile, exon more money to buy the oil. In other words they wouln't be making any more profit than normal since they are paying more to make the fuel they should be profiting the same as they were when crude oil and gas prices were low. But they show they are making record profits.

I think we are getting screwed over. :eyeroll: :******:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Huey, I have seen the way you can strap on the bigfoots, you will probably only be able to get 2 1/2 dozen on that bad boy!!!! :lol:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, first of all any man that tells you he has a budget for hunting is a LIAR!! the only budget any man has is when his bank account is empty, he has to wait until more funds are deposited. With that said if any one really wants to hunt out in ND this fall they will find a way to make extra money, so as to be able to afford to go. Me personally gas could be $5.00/ gal and I would still go, it means that much to me. This will not effect my scouting or my hunting one bit!! Besides if I don't come up there who's going to hunt with Porkchop, and keep him company? All Stoeger does is lay out in the blind, not say a word all morning and wave the flag until Porkchop yells at him and says "that's enough they saw you already." I would not miss an opportunity to be able to hunt with these guy's, they are the kind of sportsman you are proud to hunt with. With all this mind I will see some of you this October, I can't wait I already have the "itch" and it only gets worse the closer to season that it gets. Good Luck to everyone on making it happen regardless of what Greenspan does with our economy.

Later J.D.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

jd mn/nd said:


> All Stoeger does is lay out in the blind, not say a word all morning and wave the flag until Porkchop yells at him and says "that's enough they saw you already." .


I only tell him that when he waves it like he is Hacksaw Jim Duggan. Hoooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Funny how we took over the counrty with the biggest oil reserves in the world and now gas prices are high... I think it may be time for the Iraqi Government to start paying us back for the Billions we have spent to "free their people" in oil..... And if you dont think the pres. has pull on the gas prices you are kidding yourself.... Gas prices stayed down until the election was over now look at them... Bush has not address them at all, ohh I mean except for his little energy bill, which will not help anyone in the short or probably ever. I was a Bush fan until gas prices hit this price... Not that he is the only one to blame, but I do believe he could help out if it was politicly in his favor to.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Honestly though I should not give Stoeger a hard time as Porkchop wouldn't even let me try to wave a flag, OH and then there is my calling abilities, After about a half hour of being curtious to me he politely says I think the geese will respond better if only one person does the calling as they don't seem to be talking back much this morning, now self admittly Porkchop is great with a call and obviously practices a lot, he was the better choice. However he could have just said I think you need to practice more and I would have quite sooner. Honestly I am just kidding around these two are ton of fun to hunt with.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

jd mn/nd said:


> Porkchop is great with a call and obviously practices a lot, .


It must be Funny Friday. Your laying it on thick JD!! I am just lucky a lot of birds have egg shells on their head and can't tell that I sound like a live swan being plucked. I have a ton of room for improvement.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

apeterson
You are a moron. and most likely a democrate.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

not a democrate but I am sorry you are to dumb you can not see the truth.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

ohh yea great post on the supply and demand.... I mean you really went out of your way to come up with that one.... I will relay that to everyone.... That will solve the problem... did you learn that in 8th grade Econ.... Hope you enjoy your algraba II class in the afternoon....


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Ya know what always gets me. We are still driving in the basic theory of the 1903 model T ford. Seriously, in over 100 years automobiles haven't evolved that much. Same basic theories, except for fuel injection and some eletronic gadjets.

It's kind of like NASA. We were further ahead in that waste of a program in 1960. How bout we stop throwing billion and billion $$'s away in NASA and save social security....anyone with me!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Here goes another discussion completely off the subject..........

Well last week driving a more economical vehicle, (the one we also have for sale) other than my pickup to work. Two different days after work I had to go home and get my pickup to haul something. Both times were instances I could have just done on my way home if I would have driven the pickup to work in the first place. So in the long run, I didn't save any thing driving the econo car to work and also ended up taking more time. Was kind of thinking of holding on to the other vehicle to save money on gas and drive it to work instead of my pickup all winter. Now what ???


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Yea I bought a brand new pickup this year.... I have 4,000 miles on it because I had to go out and get a 1996 honda civic... Just hate spending $60 to fill up my truck... I will keep it however... Civic can not haul many decoys... but gets 39 mpg


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

$90.00 Canadian to fill up my 3/4 ton Dodge diesel.  It's gonna hurt this fall.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

gundogguru said:


> apeterson
> You are a moron. and most likely a democrate.





apeterson said:


> not a democrate but I am sorry you are to dumb you can not see the truth.


Gentlemen, NO PERSONAL attacks!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html

Chris


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

:withstupid:


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

i vote we get all the duck hunters in the us and couple cases of 3/12 in TT and go over there and kick some Iraqi a#$ then we all could have cheap gas prices and hunt more how bout that.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well, get ready to feel the CRUNCH. Couple a big travel weekend (Labor Day) and this beeyatch of a storm in the Gulf and we might see prices hit $2.85. Even if the Reserves were tapped in this situation, I doubt it would do any good.

Face it, we're in the era of $3 gas for the rest of our lives. In case you've never noticed, GAS PRICES DON'T GO DOWN! Try lobbying your legislators, but I doubt it will do any good with the Oil Barons we have running the country and paying off our representatives every session.

Hate to be all doom and gloom about it, but a large percent of your disposable income is about to become "gas money"


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Your'e right $3.00 is in sight with it being $2.74 this morning.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> Hate to be all doom and gloom about it, but a large percent of your disposable income is about to become "gas money"


Sad but very true, you will see alot less marginal income residents in the field this fall. Bad news.


----------

